
First alpha of Drupal 7 is available - sinbsd
http://www.cmscritic.com/archives/242-First-alpha-of-Drupal-7-is-available.html
======
jacquesm
Make sure you read these two pages

<http://drupal.org/node/548922>

<http://drupal.org/node/550130>

Before attempting to upgrade any drupal site to the newest release.

It seems simple in theory but in practice upgrading drupal to a new major
release (they call it 'moving') is hard to impossible for any but the simplest
sites.

For sites that are not so simple consider building a completely new
installation using the drupal version that you intend to use and then migrate
your data afterwards using a one-time-use script.

